# My hedgehog!!!



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

Sorry I will post a pic later..... the code didn't work


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

Well.. my hedgehog's name is Diesel, I got him for my birthday. We got him from a breeder. He doesn't like being woken up in the morning.....


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

No pics, I am disappointed. 

I love hedgehogs!


----------



## JacquelineAmber (Jan 30, 2013)

Awh! You must find a way to show us! I have a hedgie too! He's kinda a jerk though, but I love the brat


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Awwww. What makes him a jerk?


----------



## JacquelineAmber (Jan 30, 2013)

He like prick me spontaneously and hiss. It's justifiable though. Just like Pettathebetta said about his or hers heddgie, they do not like being awoken in the morning! It's really best to play with him around midnight when I have meal worms.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

theyre cute animals even though theyre prickly. i imagine its like holding a catus in your hands.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

I want one so much! I have 2 guinea piggies! They are kinda prickly but not that bad.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

I think I heard you just need to get them out of their space and they cool it a bit, that and always scoop them up from underneath. So cute!

But I'm used to jerks, my hamster's a jerk. I was just giving him some food today and stroked his back gently and lunged at me! :3


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Aww, so cute! My mom always wanted a hedgehog.

My hamster was the sweetest thing. Never bit me and loved to be held. I want one again!


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Can't wait to see pictures of your hedgehog Diesel! @JacquineAmber your Hedgehog is adorable! Cute little face. ^_^


----------

